# The Vladimir method



## Thunder Foot (Oct 15, 2014)

Vlad has quite a few videos on jkd technique which have received both neg and pos critiques.  Based on the video , what are your personal opinions on his method?
[video=youtube_share;UbjCQpdbjdM]http://youtu.be/UbjCQpdbjdM[/video]


----------



## Blindside (Oct 15, 2014)

Quick, flexible, demonstrates good body movement, and of course doesn't spar, sort of typical for "I want to be Bruce Lee" videos.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 16, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Quick, flexible, demonstrates good body movement, and of course doesn't spar, sort of typical for "I want to be Bruce Lee" videos.




Just a newbie to JKD, but why so many high kicks to head?  My sifu says keep it at waist or below.

 His videos does remind me of Bruce Lee's movies, but we are taught that the movies are not exactly what bruce taught.

No disrespect, his movements are so fluid and graceful he must have significant training and abilities.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 16, 2014)

The techniques are valid (although some are different from what I would prefer) and are competently executed.

My concern would be with the training method.  I'm seeing a lot of "tag" and then stop, even if he's not in a safe position to relax at the end of the technique. It's like the movies where Bruce would knock down a bad guy with one shot and then pose while waiting for the next one to come running up. I wonder if he's trying (unconsciously or not) to replicate that movie aesthetic.

I can't tell much from one video, though. Maybe he's just doing a demo to capture that movie vibe and spends time sparring and doing more realistic drills on other occasions.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had some reservations about the drill method, as well.  The videos appear to be drilling the technique, though he may simply be doing multiple demonstrations for a reference reel for his students.  He seems to be moving full speed, but his training partner does not seem to be moving at full speed.  Also, would have to look really close, but I wondered sometimes if he wasn't responding before the attack.  The line can be really fine, and it's a danger in that sort of technique drill.  If the partners get to rhythmic or predictable in their timing -- it's easy for them to fool themselves.  Somebody described a bit of what I'm talking about in a post recently about using techniques out of kata.  (Sorry, time's limited and not going to look for it.)  They were drilling a technique, and it was working perfectly.  They added an element of randomness, and changed their focus, and it stopped working.  Then they stopped trying, and it worked.


----------



## K-man (Oct 16, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> I had some reservations about the drill method, as well.  The videos appear to be drilling the technique, though he may simply be doing multiple demonstrations for a reference reel for his students.  He seems to be moving full speed, but his training partner does not seem to be moving at full speed.  Also, would have to look really close, but I wondered sometimes if he wasn't responding before the attack.  The line can be really fine, and it's a danger in that sort of technique drill.  If the partners get to rhythmic or predictable in their timing -- it's easy for them to fool themselves.  Somebody described a bit of what I'm talking about in a post recently about using techniques out of kata.  (Sorry, time's limited and not going to look for it.)  They were drilling a technique, and it was working perfectly.  They added an element of randomness, and changed their focus, and it stopped working.  Then they stopped trying, and it worked.


That 'someone' would have been me.   And, FWIW, I didn't comment earlier because I thought I would wait to see if anyone else picked up on what I saw. I agree totally.
:asian:


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree. That may be why we see this movie aesthetic to his moves. It seems to be rehearsed much more like fight choreography. May be the fault of the feeder, but the attacks give that impression of "showy" execution.
What I do like about him is he makes it a point to move fast and at times takes a good angle with his attack. He also has good flexibility which I think is vital to good kicking.


----------

